#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Howdy, I'm Tokyo!

## tokyostabz

Hi! As you probably got from the title, my name is Tokyo, or Kyo. I like JJBA, MHA, Undertale and making art. I love roleplaying my favorite fandoms and my OCs. If you're interested in being friends on Skype, PM me!! :^-^:

----------


## Enigma

Welcome Tokyostabz! More of an Assassination Classroom or Cowboy Bebop fan myself. 

We hope you like it here and have fun!

----------


## Corrik55

Greetings! Acronyms tend to throw me, but It would be great to see your art some time! There is even a place to post art here along with RP stuff!

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, Tokyo!

Looking forward to seeing what you do here!

----------


## tokyostabz

Thank you all for the warm welcome!!!!

----------


## Alura

Welcome to here, Tokyo!

----------


## MidKnight

Welcome to RPA!!!! Hope you have a great time here.

----------

